# Crappie



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Got out to some marina's yesterday and caught a few crappie. Here are the ones I kept looked like. I caught 15, with only half being keepers. The bass were biting also.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Been gettin em too

You still takin the boat?
Shoot me a pm, maybe we could get out at em sometime


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

where is this at again? im not from this area


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

texasfisherman said:


> where is this at again? im not from this area


Lol we didnt say, crappie are hard to find around here


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Those are some nice and fat gills!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep... I think the fall bite is finally starting to set in. I got some last night after dark from shore out of a little reservoir. Caught them on both jigs and minnies, all were just at 10" or a little over. Were holding around 2' deep over 6-8 fow.










TexasFish... Probably just about any of the deeper boat docks and marina's on Erie are holding some fish. Either slow-swim jigs or use minnies with some small floats and I would say don't fish much deeper than 3'-4' down. Good luck! - AF


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I was fishing in my boat. Tough in the wind.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a Few off the docks at the condo,probably would have got a lot more but the water was really dropping fast,got several nice perch also,,,and some very small bass,,


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Got a few today, had to sort through a lot. 9.5 to 10.5 inches


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

i cant wait to go back to texas this december as the weather during that time out there is in the high 60's and im going to be hitting up some crappie in lakes that are plentiful in crappie as opposed to the small amount of crappie here in ohio.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

The Crappie numbers in Ohio are hardly small. Have fun in Texas.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lol we didnt say, crappie are hard to find around here


This is a joke,i hope! They are hardly hard to find in ohio. I think this statement may have given "texas" a misunderstanding of the crappie population in ohio...B.L.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

back lash said:


> This is a joke,i hope! They are hardly hard to find in ohio. I think this statement may have given "texas" a misunderstanding of the crappie population in ohio...B.L.


I didn't say ohio

I said within the area we fish


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

its cool and i dont know why people on this site always try to "protect" their information about locations and certain specifics. i mean, really, its not like this is the only site and/or people that could give me the information i need. thats what this site is for is for people that are new to the area and/or fishing is to get information about fishing in ohio. its not rocket science either as all you have to do is look at google maps and fish at all the res's as i know thats where you guys are getting these crappie from but its cool, ill keep pretending like i dont know where the crappie are at.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

as you all prob new, yes im from texas born and raised and i never been out here to ohio. been here for about a year now because of army orders. i have an account on a texas fishing forum as well and when i asked there some questions about where to fish for when i get back for vacation this winter, the forums were literally flooded with people's numbers, invitations to come over to their houses for dinner, addresses, offers to sit with them in a boat and this guy even offered me his 12 foot jon boat for free that he doesnt use no more as a gift but i cant take it as im flying down there and flyin back but here, it seems like it costs an arm and a leg just to get directions to a bait shop. guess thats just southern hospitality or something.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

[Q but here, it seems like it costs an arm and a leg just to get directions to a bait shop. guess thats just southern hospitality or something.[/QUOTE]

Your post doesn't seem very "southern hospitality". I've seem people give all kinds of information and "hot spots" on here, but you get one post you don't like and you tell us how much better it is in Texas -- now that's a way to make friends in Ohio LOL Fishermen can be a bit touchy about giving hot spots when they are fishing a really small area where letting out the secret can ruin the spot. But generally there seems to be a surplus of guys on here who will share very good info.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

well whats the point in people that post up pics about their catches for the world to see if theyre not willing to give out information? to me that just sounds arrogant because if it truly is a "mistery" spot then people should keep their posts and pictures to themselves. its totally useless for a post like that to come up because there's no point to it than to get kudos from other people. if im not mistaken, it says "ohio's complete anglers resource for fishing". a resource means information that is shared when someone does research. otherwise it would be "ohio's complete anglers picture viewing site."


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

well i found some good spots from friends that i just called personally to verify where its biting since no one likes sharing info. attica res is hitting hard, Bellevue, Clyde, new washington, willard, and monroeville are some of the res's that are hitting good. i will be checking them out this weekend possibly and ill post up pics if i get any. ill also post up grid coordinates if possible also.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I didn't say ohio
> 
> I said within the area we fish



I was thinking it was a joke too lol There are lots of places with crappie around here, you just have to find them.

Texas, the crappie in the pictures I posted were caught from a marina. I disagree with "its pointless to post pictures when you do not say where they were caught". Anyone could post something like "I caught a limit of crappie that were all 15+ at ______" with no pics to prove it. At least if people post pics you can believe them.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah i understand, i wasnt talking about you but other members that i dont want to mention and yes i appreciate you sharing your info. its very helpful.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Jee wiz, Ill take lessons from some others and stop posting all together. i said in marina's. Do you want a map? I should have known better to post anything on here. Do you also want to know where we killed 17 greenheads in 2 days? The internet is a good resource, but it can also be a curse.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

The Bream Reaper said:


> I was thinking it was a joke too lol There are lots of places with crappie around here, you just have to find them.


That was the whole point of the post lol 



texasfisherman said:


> well whats the point in people that post up pics about their catches for the world to see if theyre not willing to give out information? to me that just sounds arrogant because if it truly is a "mistery" spot then people should keep their posts and pictures to themselves. its totally useless for a post like that to come up because there's no point to it than to get kudos from other people. if im not mistaken, it says "ohio's complete anglers resource for fishing". a resource means information that is shared when someone does research. otherwise it would be "ohio's complete anglers picture viewing site."


I agree with reaper, pics also give you something to look forward too, or to say to yourself I want that! and the intuitive to go out there and GET SOME FISH!!


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Texasfisherman: The reason to "protect" info is simple. For every 10 guys that post on here there are a hundred that don't. If you don't believe me ask the guys that got into the perch at Findlay res the difference b4 and after it was posted. I drove by one day and saw 20 plus boats. Granted, that's not a great example, cuz the res. is a put and take fishery, that's what it's for, but it was a definite display of the power of the internet. I gained the info from this post that crappies are in marinas right now, catchable on jigs or minnows, and that's a good enough clue to help me find 'em if i so desired. Like you said, it's not rocket science. If these guys had posted a specific location and pics of their creel, you can bet those fish would be gone in a few days. There's nothing selfish about that, and there ain't nuttin' wrong with braggin' rights. I love to see pics of ppls catches. It's all in good fun. Don't judge our whole state cuz noone wants to share specifics. There's lots of good ppl on this board that'll share plenty enough info to connect the dots and put you on fish with a little exploration...


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

And those are some hella nice gills NSOF...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol Thanks

Check these

























2 hours of fishin


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

texasfisherman said:


> well i found some good spots from friends that i just called personally to verify where its biting since no one likes sharing info. attica res is hitting hard, Bellevue, Clyde, new washington, willard, and monroeville are some of the res's that are hitting good. i will be checking them out this weekend possibly and ill post up pics if i get any. ill also post up grid coordinates if possible also.


This is exhibit "A" as to why people keep tight-lipped on their spots. You are going to post coordinates? That will really win people over here. You joined a few months ago and every post you make is a demand of some sort or another. Information from you is nil, except for the quote above stating how you will essentially out everyone else's spots. Reservoirs are a known commodity, so you saying that the res's are hitting isn't altogether terrible, but I am afraid of what you would do with someone's honey hole on delicate waters if you found out about it. The internet is not a mountain that you climb to the top and scream your spots to the world. It ruins them if you do that. There also is no guideline that you MUST post when/where/how the fish were caught if you post pictures.

Your approach is much too aggressive. You bad mouth people that wont give you the goods. You tried to pick a physical fight with me in another thread (granted I was being a smart ass, but for obvious reasons). There is a whole different way of doing things that don't require strong arm tactics.

Alot of people were once new on this site and were looking for help including me. I scoured posts looking for information. I asked questions for "GENERAL" information on certain bodies of water. I got some information I could use, and some I didn't care for much. Guys that seemed like they could help me out - I sent them a ***PRIVATE MESSAGE***. That means its PRIVATE. I just got some information on a certain area from Flippin Fool a few days ago. I've never met him in my life, but he was kind enough to answer a few questions I had. I've had experiences with a bunch of guys just like this - Swantucky, Flippin Fool, FlippinFoolBG, Carpman, JoJoPro, cjbrown, and biscuit just to name a few.

Private messages generally will get you some more detailed information. No one wants to put their spots on the internet for the whole world to see. Just like someone else said about Findlay Res and the perch. I personally would've never known about it but now I have been looking to get down there. Add me to the other 300 or 400 people that now know about it.

This website is loaded with upstanding, good people. Be more discreet. Change your tactics, and don't badmouth Ohio.


----------



## bigfish83 (Sep 14, 2009)

well said Bucket Mouth


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

im sorry if it seems like im bad mouthing ohio im just saying it like it is with my personal in person experiences with fishermen in real life around here. I bad mouthed you in the other post because i was having a conversation with some other members that ive been talking to since the middle of the summer and if you were paying attention to what we were talking about, i mentioned months ago that im new to ohio and new to freshwater fishing and im still learning so when i was asking the questions i was asking then, i was getting PO'ed at people like you that came in and were being smart asses when i was trying to learn from people. even the whole thread was on my side on that when you and your friend came in and were commenting on a topic that you didn't know about but me, and a few other members on here were having. 

i could care less about "winning people over". thats not my goal here but if i make a few friends, fine. thats what myspace is for. im here to get pointers in freshwater fishing and want people's input. heck, probably 95% of people here, or i should say, 95% of fishermen worldwide (i said worldwide because i dont want anyone thinking that im bad mouthing ohio) wouldnt last a night fishing with me. whenever you see that its extremely windy, pouring down with rain and sometimes thunder and cold outside, you can bet your butt that im probably out in the res and in my boat for over 16+hrs while im cold, wet, hungry and tired because i love the challenge of fishing in harsh conditions and ill stay out there until DNR literally comes over and tells me to leave. thats just the way i fish and some would say that that would be considered stupid or very crazy and because of that, i already know that i might be fishing alone anyways with the exception of 2 army buddies of mine. your looking at the guy thats been through over 9 hurricanes and actually went out fishing during hurricane andrew back in '92 so with that being said, i could care less about winning people over and making them feel special. 

i mean, how would you like it if you were the one that moved to texas, now you have to deal with a new beast called saltwater fishing, you're new to the area and when you try to ask for some help, people like you come in and have something smart to say? you wouldnt like that very much. 

one thing i never liked about the internet is how when someone types something up like this, it looks like for example that im extremely angry when in reality im not, so i apologize if it makes it seem like im screaming out loud or something.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I second what Bucket Mouth says, It is the way you come off, it sure sounds like demands more then questions. Hell I just moved to AZ from Ohio this year and I have had no problem finding fish in a new area. I went to BG in NW Ohio and never fished the area, I sent a few PM&#8217;s for general advice and I received plenty of great information and some I didn&#8217;t ask for. Like you said look at Google maps or earth and start scouting. Don't you think it is much more rewarding to catch fish after hiking and scouting out and area till you figure it out??? Pull up your boot straps and do some exploring!!! FFBG


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have heard one thing over and over from my friends that are in the army, navy, and marines about people from TEXAS. and man is it true! No disrespect whatsoever to any veterans. but you sir mr. texasfisherman are exactly what i envisioned. Nice Crappie too and gills! thanks for the report


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> That was the whole point of the post lol
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with reaper, pics also give you something to look forward too, or to say to yourself I want that! and the intuitive to go out there and GET SOME FISH!!


I wasnt sure if this was a joke or not. Like i said, I was thinking it was. The reason i wasnt sure was because a man asked you a question just trying to get a bite(a hint as to where he could go looking)and you threw a joke at him, as to mock him. I think he might have reacted a little strongly because he was feeling that you were in fact mocking him. Wich is exactly what i thought you were doing. I am not trying to stick up for a grown man that can stick up for himself against a boy with a joke. I am thinking that you are forgetting that he is from texas,and has alot less knowledge of fishing the north side of the country than you do. I am not saying he is stupid. He just doesnt know as much as you do about these waters. Just like he said,you would probably be lost if you went out with him fishing for baracuda. It just seems that he is being ganged up on because he didnt come on this thread looking for a joke. Like alot of other posts on here, if a guy asks a question and you dont want to answer it, he is bashed. I guess the real reason I said "I hope this is a joke" wasnt realy to ask you if it was.But to point out that you are being a smarta$$,and that it might cause a negative reaction...and as you can see from the fallowing post's..it did......Give the guy a break,he just asked a question. If you dont want to tell him exactly where you got those monsters at, dont respond... I know you didnt ask for my 2 cents but you got em...B.L.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol right on boys


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

first off, thank you to all the members that have PM'ed me about this subject. 

i mean, come on guys, i come from a place where you can go to a lake and easily catch your bag limits within an hour fishing for crappie and i hate to say it but fishing for crappie where i come from is a last resort AFTER you've done already spent all day catching hammerhead shark, tuna, king mackerel, red snapper, el dorado, grouper, and about 400 other species of fish. fishing for crappie is the easiest thing to do and thats what i use to teach my daughter how to fish. when i came here, all i wanted to do is find out information about how to catch your limited 4 species of fish. come on now! that jus doesnt even make sense! i already know where to catch these bad boys as more and more members that im not going to disclose are more than welcome to show me these "money holes" and are giving me private messages everyday and the only reason that i have a problem with people withholding information on this subject is because its a public fishing spot so ITS NOT YOUR HONEY HOLE SO STOP THINKING THAT IT IS and if anyone has any rights to a "honey hole", its me. so get over it, be a man and stop being a girl and my new mission will be to give out these "honey holes" to the general public.

you dont like it, become rich, buy the land from the government and then you will keep your honey holes to yourself but remember one thing, i am not a novice fisherman and i dont take any crap from ANYONE. just remember what i said, fishing for crappie for me is a last resort type thing so if thats the only thing you guys have to prove around here, then i feel sorry for you more than the ohio state buck eyes and the michigan wolverines.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

oh and i really feel for you down in Arizona. i know about driving 4 hrs to get to any decent spot to fish ANYTHING, on top of the 120 degree constant weather and the 6 in. of water that you guys get down there per year. you cant say im BS'in either because i lived there for 7 yrs and you know as well as i know that there's nothing good to be said about Arizona. fishing sucks, economy sucks, school system sucks, legal system sucks, and the job market sucks. i feel deeply insulted just knowing that i wasted 7 yrs of my life down there in that crap hole.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

and for any members on here that would love to get information about arizona because you might think that the winters here suck, think again because your leaving one extreme for the other. i personally never liked any heat as i grew up in texas and im also very warm blooded and im very confortable with anything not less than -20 below zero. i just hate arizona so much and im thinking about starting up a thread about that on here. there's no reason why any poor sod should have to go through the brutal heat that they have there. it should be illegal to live in that kind of heat.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

most of you up here like to call sheepsheads just that, sheepsheads but in reality, they're called freshwater drum. sheepsheads have teeth just like a sheep and are vicious if caught. just food for thought for any of you fishermen out here that think your hot shots and think you know what your talking about. this is a true sheepshead.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

starting to catch the pattern? i post information based on pure proven facts. and i could care less what you have heard from your friends that are in the army navy and the marines from texas, the truth is, we're very arrogant and we have the bragging rights to do so! read up on texas history and once you do, you will understand why people from texas are what your "friends have envisioned about them being to be.".


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

lol you really dont want to have me going when you start talking about texas so if i were u guys, keep your comments to yourselves or else your feelings might get hurt.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Case closed. you sir are a class A douchebag.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

And judging from fishingfoolbg's pictures that he's attained in the few months he's been there, there are some serious gamefishing opportunities in AZ, providing you're not a doucher about it... i don't know, maybe you're just salty, but i'm under the impression you're a bit of a fool tex... enjoy our state man, you might consider a change in attitude if you want any respect. My apologies to the mods... no disrespect intended.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I have no interest in a hammerhead shark, i'm more smallmouth bass oriented. You said "if anybody has a right to these honeyholes, it's me." I've earned my "honey holes" by way of many years of trial and error and exploring. Yours are a long way away bro. And that statement will keep you far the hell away from mine. "If i were you guys...." Sheeit..... Turns out it's a long winter up here... good luck with those reservoirs. Starting to catch the pattern? Ha ha. Doucher.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You know theres only two things that come from texas.... 

Alright texas you don't have to go into so much of this, we all know your story

Hotshots for catching sheepers? I have never met one


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

really? the only cheesiest line straight out of full metal jacket is the ONLY thing anyone has to say about texas which to us texans, doesnt even make's sense because the only place that ive seen steers are in the zoo or out in the country. its more country up here in ohio than it is down in texas. round here you drive 5 mins out of the city and its flooded with silos, corn fields and horses. as far as the other one goes, we all know thats california that has the highest concentration of gays so i really wish people would stop saying that cheesy line not because its insulting but its very annoying and ignorant. You think arizona is a good place to fish go right ahead and move out there and enjoy the 13% sales tax. lol, i never knew that there is a such thing as a good fishing spot in the desert.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

i have no idea where your getting the impression that im salty or that im having a hard time catching fish. Maybe its what im used to and because of my standards that are high is whats confusing you in thinking that im having a hard time fishing. my definition of having a hard time fishing is when i end up catching my bag limit in a days worth. thats not what im used to. im used to throwing in the line, 45 seconds later you get a bite, you set the hook and a minute later exactly you reel in a fish. thats what im used to and im not down with this way of fishing where its normal out here to spend all day fishing and only catching a few fish. to me, if you dont catch your bag limit within 15 minutes, you got skunked and are wasting time. 

and as far as not being interested in hammerhead shark, i can tell that you've never been saltwater fishing nor fishing for shark. you like bass because it puts up a fight. now imagine catching a shark thats 6 feet long and could eat you, imagine the type of fight that will give you and for you so say something like that is like saying you dont want a new escalade because your happy with your 98 ford ranger.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

actually im more of an a-hole than a douche and im proud of that. lol.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

texasfisherman said:


> ... i have a problem with people withholding information on this subject is because its a public fishing spot so ITS NOT YOUR HONEY HOLE SO STOP THINKING THAT IT IS and if anyone has any rights to a "honey hole", its me. so get over it, be a man and stop being a girl and my new mission will be to give out these "honey holes" to the general public.
> 
> you dont like it, become rich, buy the land from the government and then you will keep your honey holes to yourself but remember one thing, i am not a novice fisherman and i dont take any crap from ANYONE. just remember what i said, fishing for crappie for me is a last resort type thing so if thats the only thing you guys have to prove around here, then i feel sorry for you more than the ohio state buck eyes and the michigan wolverines.


Just out of curiousity, what makes you think that you are the one with rights to a "honey hole" and no one else does?

Public waters DOES NOT EQUAL public knowledge. These two things are not mutually inclusive, as you seem to believe that they are. 

Thanks for the sheephead lesson. No one here would've ever known that there was a saltwater sheepshead too unless you informed us, oh great one. Since I live in Ohio, I have obviously never caught one. I've never heard of the Gulf of Mexico either. Where is that at? In the same country that I live in? Huh, wierd. Didn't have a clue. I can go there without a Visa or a passport? Wild...

Who needs el dorado, king macks, snapper, grouper, etc., when I just got full up on my limit of Loch Ness Monsters and coelacanths! I caught em at.....wait I can't tell you because I caught em from my honey hole!!!!! YEAAAA WOOT!!!! WOOT!!!! 

Here's a pic of me catching a giant squid out of a pond right by my house!!!! You'll never know where!!!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Enough of this already. If you have an axe to grind, do it via PM. DO NOT highjack someone's thread to do so. If anyone has an issue with my action, PM me.


----------

